

How to Pitch your Product Onstage - sparkawk
http://blog.fandrop.com/how-to-pitch-your-product/

======
emayssat
I just needed this information as I have to write a 50 sec elevator pitch by
Friday ! Thanks

------
emmathomas
Great Article! Chris Lipp is a great speaker!

